# multipurpose ecollar



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been researching ecollars for a while now and as there's lots of information available, I'm trying to filter the good from the bad. I'm interested in the ecollar purely for recall, as my 10-month-old is fairly good on it but for safety I would like her to be more reliable. However, I've come across people using the collar for all sorts of purposes, like loose leash walking, stopping them from barking while tied up, stopping them from jumping up to people, heeling, stays, etc... So, common sense tells me the collar could be easily overused and abused, I wanted to know if you have used your collar for other purposes than recall? Any advice, experiences or ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

E-collar - I only use it as a correction for whoa & here - it goes on usually after a year & the pup knows these commands - I'm old school - first year whoa board - check cord - hand signals - whistle & voice - get whoa right & this corrects everything else - on this command stops what ever he is doing & looks 2 u 4 next command - now the E - beep or buzz with multiy stim levels - get a good 1 with long range - rechargeable collar - totally water proof !


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

With respect to your question on using the e-collar for other purposes than recall......You use the e-collar as a way to enforce the dog to listen to any command you gave. Part of e-collar training is to teach the dog, that the stimulation goes away when it listens to your command...any command. It isn't exclusive to a single command, although many use it that way..... The dog should hear the command, feel the e-collar, and know that the stimulation goes away when the command is obeyed. 

Remember that the stimulation isn't meant to painful....it is meant to be provide a sensation to the dog that may be mildly unpleasant to the dog so it has a stronger desire to turn it off then continue on with what it is doing (or not doing). Think of the e-collar, as a swarm of mosquito's flying around your head when you go outside.....they are annoying, but don't hurt and if the annoyance is big enough, you'll go back inside.....It isn't meant to be a swarm of killer bees, unless however life is in danger like running out into the road..


Nate


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The ecollar is nothing more than a tool, that lets you correct a dog at a distance on a already known command. So any command that has been taught to the dog, can be transferred over to a ecollar. The dog does have to learn what ecollar pressure is, and what turns it off.

Now just because a dog is ecollar trained, does not mean you throw away the other tools. You still want to be hands on with your dog, and not solely rely on the collar for all training.


----------



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the replies, its all starting to make sense now  Its quite overwhelming when you start looking for info on something you dont know much about and some people have very strong opinions for and against.  Im still continuing my research, more on how to learn to use one properly, as im sold now and want to get one!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've used eCollars for training in the field. It is basically the last component introduced and is the final phase of "extending the leash". Used properly they are a great training aid. They enforce the commands, at a distance, once it is absolutely established that the dog knows the command.

*They are never, ever, without fail, used for punishment, or discipline.*

I also use them for containing the dogs in their own yard. I use the Innotek Contain and Train system.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the QUICK FIX - this is not part of a well bred V - HEAD STRONG & LOUYAL - set your goals - then set them to what your V needs - how did time side by side with your V get replaced with a electronic control - if you think a E is the answer - get a game boy & not a V !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> the QUICK FIX - this is not part of a well bred V - HEAD STRONG & LOUYAL - set your goals - then set them to what your V needs - how did time side by side with your V get replaced with a electronic control - if you think a E is the answer - get a game boy & not a V !!!!!!!!!!


I'm with you on this!!! Time spent. Repetition and consistency. Trust.


----------

